# Renal Insufficiency - When a doctor states a patients



## mpate (Aug 27, 2008)

When a doctor states a patients has renal insufficiency what is the correct code to use?

593.9
585.9


----------



## smwermter (Aug 27, 2008)

Unspecified renal insufficiency is 593.9, acute it 593.9 and chronic is 585.9.


----------



## coder5254 (Aug 28, 2008)

*renal insufficiency*

how can unspecified and acute have the same diagnosis code


----------



## smwermter (Aug 29, 2008)

If you look up renal insufficiency in your ICD 9 code book the code listed is 593.9 unspecified disorder of kidney and ureter.  Acute is indexed under that and also is 593.9 and then is chronic 585.9 chronic kidney disease, unspecified which includes chronic renal insufficiency.  Do otherse feel this is wrong as well?    I don't see that it is.


----------



## harshila (Sep 1, 2008)

i agreed with smhaataja.


----------

